# Problem beim setzen von JAVA_HOME (Leerzeichen?)



## SBS (6. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, und bin ein bisschen am rumdoktern an einer Lösung, vielleicht weiß sie ja jemand ganz schnell.

Ich möchte zwecks Ant installation meine JAVA_HOME Variable setzen.

Diese müsste auf das Verzeichnis C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.5.0_07 verweisen, da ich eine englische Windows Version nutze.

Nun meckert Ant beim Installieren aber, weil es nach C:\Program abbricht mit dem Pfad, kommt wohl mit dem Leerzeichen nicht klar.



> C:\Data\uni\aglets\bin>ant install -home
> 'C:\Program' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> C:\Data\uni\aglets\bin>



Eine Lösung ohne mein Java woanders zu installieren wäre sehr schön...

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Sep 2006)

Kannst du irgendwie Anführungszeichen um den Pfad setzen? 

_"C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.5.0_07"_


----------



## SBS (6. Sep 2006)

Hm das kann ich probieren, habe Windows XP und setze den Pfad dort über "Umgebungsvariablen". Mal schaun...


----------



## SBS (6. Sep 2006)

hm wenn ich es mit " .." angebe, erhalte ich folgende Meldung


> C:\Data\uni\aglets\bin>ant install -home
> Files\Java\jdk1.5.0_07"" was unexpected at this time.
> C:\Data\uni\aglets\bin>


----------



## Acha (7. Sep 2006)

Wenn das Leerzeichen im Pfad so stört kannst Du nur Dein jdk1.5.0_07 nochmal neu und dann in einen anderen Pfad (ohne Leerzeichen) installieren!

MFG

Acha


----------



## SlaterB (7. Sep 2006)

eine Variante ist auch immer
C:\"Program Files"\Java\jdk1.5.0_07


----------



## thE_29 (7. Sep 2006)

Nur so ne Frage, wozu brauchst du JAVA_HOME?!


----------



## SBS (7. Sep 2006)

Jap, habe es nun auch nochmal neu installiert, dachte nur es gäbe eine elegantere MEthode.

Die JAVA_HOME brauch ich, weil das Aglet System, das ich gerade einrichte, diese verlangt.

Hat nun aber mit einem anderen Installationspfad funktioniert, danke.


----------

